# Rolled Wheat Melbourne?



## reVoxAHB (24/4/08)

Hi gang,

I'm trying to source rolled wheat in Melbourne (for a wit). I would've thought this to be readily available at health-food stores as it's often used as a museli base... seems this is not the case. Have now tried 5 stores in the South Melbs area and no [email protected] G&G.

I felt like I used the word 'BOMB' in an airport, when asking for 'WHEAT' at the last health-food store :icon_vomit: . The pimply-hippy bulk-grain gal literally gasped at my request and responded with something along the lines of, 'Well, everyone wants gluten-free alternatives anymore, so we don't stock wheat products, at all!' She asked what in the world I use wheat for.. told her a wheat beer, I'm a beer brewer etc. 

She recommended I try hydroponic shops. 

ffs

Can anyone unravel the rolled wheat conspiracy for me? Links to products or suppliers in Melbourne? Happy to drive far and wide. Happy to visit asian, middle-eastern suppliers and so on. 

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/4/08)

Hey reVox... Found the same recently. Very few stock it these days for reasons that escape me.  

One substitute that works pretty well is bourghul (or bulgar). Freely available from Middle Eastern stores. It's usually around $2 per kg and you can toss it straight into the mash. From memory it's steamed and cracked wheat.

If you want to go through the hassle of sifting there's also whole wheat flour.

Good luck with your pursuits. From memory the last place I tracked down the flaked stuff was from a Health Food store at Highpoint Shopping Centre in Maribyrnong.

Warren -


----------



## devo (24/4/08)

reVox said:


> She recommended I try hydroponic shops.



hahaha

btw yer Linoel Richie avatar has been creeping me out...


----------



## reVoxAHB (24/4/08)

devo said:


> hahaha
> 
> btw yer Linoel Richie avatar has been creeping me out...



ha ha


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/4/08)

devo said:


> hahaha
> 
> btw yer Linoel Richie avatar has been creeping me out...




Hello... Is it wheat you're looking for? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## reVoxAHB (24/4/08)

hey, i found gyphon brewing sells rolled wheat






Just need to figure out their order system. Shows shipping to my address is $0 as a pre-paid aus-post satchel :blink: 

And I found a description of rolled (and various) wheat at flour.com: "Rolled Wheat is thinner and smaller than crushed wheat. It is not tempered as long as Crushed Wheat and the wheat berries are cracked before being rolled. Due to the initial cracking a little more flour is released. Crushed Wheat and Rolled Wheat are often used in multi-grain and specialty breads. "

..and Belgian wit beer  

The hunt continues... sort of.

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/4/08)

You can now continue work on your Lionel Richie head.  

Warren -


----------



## Fents (24/4/08)

Pilsner Urquell :icon_drool2:


----------



## reVoxAHB (24/4/08)

wow. hold the phone. 

I found:
*ORGANIC WHOLEFOODS*
483 Lygon St. East Brunswick - Tel: 03 9384 0288 

*ORGANIC WHOLEFOODS*
277 Smith Street, Fitzroy - Tel: 03 9419 5347 


stock 500g bags of rolled [email protected] 2.15/kg.. if you phone on a Monday (when their bulk guys are working) they'll custom package an amount (eg 4kg). 


10 phone calls and 3 Lionel Ritchie jokes later,

reVox


----------



## reVoxAHB (24/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> You can now continue work on your Lionel Richie head.
> 
> Warren -



Would make a stunning mash-tun, me thinks


----------

